# Ghodiyu? Any reason that this would be unsafe?



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

We're pregnant with our first, and DH want's to make our baby a ghodiyu. He grew up with one, and I'd like to have one in the house.

But how safe is it-- or what should we be looking for to make sure that it isn't unsafe?

It's really hard to figure out good specs for a baby hammock.

This is what one looks like:
http://www.daddytypes.com/2008/03/20...wood_floor.php


----------



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

OK -- this thread is about a year old now, but I'm full of the same questions.

This feels intuitively to me like the safest hammock I've looked at for baby's naptimes.

Any experience or input?


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Well my baby is 4 months old now! lol!

We didn't start letting him use it until he was about a month old. Until he was two months he just used it during the day (so I could keep an eye on him) Now he sleeps only in the hammock and in the bed with us.

Here are the things to look for, IMO:

When we had it set up, we realized that it was very much like a sling-- so I use the rule of a fingers space between chin and chest. This also has to do with good head control-- 1 month was also around the time that I didn't worry so much about him being in the car seat.

The fabric of the hammock portion is extremely thin, so thin, that even if he did mash his face up against it he would still be able to breathe.

I check the sewing on the hammock quite often to make sure it's sturdy.

It's been a great addition to our parenting toolbox-- DH (who can't breastfeed, obviously) loves it because it calms our highneeds baby so well.


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

And shameless picture pushing-- this is what ours looks like:

2 months

today


----------



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

Awww! Thanks for the pics.

Did you buy yours or make it? It's so shiny and pretty.









I want to make one, but am wondering if I'll put it off (like I do so many projects) that I end up using a sawhorse and some eye bolts.

How is the hammock constructed? In the photo I saw (same as your original post) it looked like a single sheet of fabric; I was originally thinking of double layering some cotton gauze or osnaburg or something (chatted with Jan at SBP about osnaburg today, lol), reinforcing the corners/edges with wide bias tape or some such, and putting in some large rivets.


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

OMG I love it your husband is so talented to have made that!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *morgainesmama* 
Awww! Thanks for the pics.

Did you buy yours or make it? It's so shiny and pretty.









I want to make one, but am wondering if I'll put it off (like I do so many projects) that I end up using a sawhorse and some eye bolts.

How is the hammock constructed? In the photo I saw (same as your original post) it looked like a single sheet of fabric; I was originally thinking of double layering some cotton gauze or osnaburg or something (chatted with Jan at SBP about osnaburg today, lol), reinforcing the corners/edges with wide bias tape or some such, and putting in some large rivets.

It's bought- well borrowed- from someone who brought it from india in a suit case.

Give me a little time and I'll get you measurements and stuff. I've been meaning to sew a few more of those hammock pieces because I"m not really fond of the ones MIL picked out.









Jan of SBP!!! She's famous!


----------



## morgainesmama (Sep 1, 2004)

Hee; I forget that Jan is famous. She rocks, and I'm so blessed to name her among my friends! She's got a cool hammock bar I was looking at - http://www.amazon.com/Support-Swing-...3694238&sr=8-2 - which she ties a wrap to for hammocking her toddler. I'm torn between that and this, but I love the way the spreader bars on the Ghodiyu look, and how the baby's positioning is with the hammock structured in this way.

And I know I can grab some Osnaburg from her, which would probably make a lovely hammock.


----------



## NettlesMama (Jun 17, 2010)

So did anyone ever try making one of these? We have started to make one, we have the saw horse all done, sanded and finished with the eye hooks in it. I have the sling made (with some adjustments made to it after an initial hanging), I am looking for advice on hanging the sling. Look at the original picture posted of the fellow who makes them out of a saw horse and bailing twine, I can't seem to get it to hang right. I keep picturing my LO flying out of the thing! Any thoughts?


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

I just saw this post. I see that your lo was born a few days later-- congrats! we tested out the swing portion by hanging some heavy books. before I got really comfortable with it, I'd swaddle DS before putting him in it, it made me feel better that he wasn't going to fall out.

We stopped putting him in it at about 4-5 months. That was around the time he began to roll.


----------

